# Mathews dealers



## Archeryboy (Feb 1, 2003)

I suggest you go to your Mathews shop & ask them.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Mathews says to me if you want to win buy one of our bows. I had a 50% deal cooking with another company but, I pay full price for my Mathews. No price is too much to pay for consistancy in my opinion. Got a call today from the pro shop. I think my Conquest3 is in.

Rick


----------



## boyeraz (Dec 30, 2002)

Talk with your local dealer. The shop shooter program is not a good deal. It will cost you alot more to give your time to the shop than its worth in money you save. I just pay full price and support the sport. Maybe you will win a big shoot and have them knocking at your door. I think most of us could not shoot archery without a real job.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

Boyeraz pretty much said it all!


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

I have to diaagree.....I love my shop.....They take great care of us..


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Supporting your local Pro Shop is the only way to go.

Shooting for a shop can be very rewarding.

Most Pros started at this level.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Feb 6, 2003)

That supporting your local pro shop deal needs to work both ways too. Since apparently no one is going to say I'll give you the lowdown. The shop can get 2 shooter bows for 1/3 of the regular dealer cost. This is about an industry standard nowadays for a shooter bow. I know that Hoyt and PSE is about that. If your dealer isn't giving you the shooter price then you may not be set up as a co-op shooter with the manufacturer or he may be getting the shooter bow and not passing it along to you. Mathews shooter program is better now than is used to be, a few years back they didn't give but about $50 off the dealer cost for a shooter bow and if it was a target color not even that.


----------



## Noggin (Mar 19, 2003)

The shooter bow cost is what I'm trying to find out. So as a shop shooter with a shooter bow, about what should I have to pay for a 2003 LX or Conquest 3? Please don't ya'll say ask your pro shop, I don't want to ask. I just want to know about what I should have to pay for a shooter bow as a shop shooter without having to ask the owner or waiting on him to give me an invoice. I guess that what I want to find out is if I am getting the shooter price cost or the regular cost. If I am getting regular cost my dealer is making more off of me for a bow than a full paying customer and I think I deserve to know, since I know that he is paying shooter cost program for it.


----------



## Archeryboy (Feb 1, 2003)

I will not tell you what the shooters program bows cost. What I will tell you is dealers are allowed 2 shooters bows at a discounted rate. can a dealer get more shooters bows ? probably. 

The question I have to ask you is what do you do for the dealer?
Obviously, you know what the pro-shop sells the bows for. Look at that price and compare that to what he is offering you. Then go back and answer the question as to what do I do for my dealer? If your answer is nothing than you my friend got a good deal even if it was a dollar cheaper than everyone else.

Understand this dealers do not have to have shooters, Its a choice each shop makes.


----------

